# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  سكـات فى سكات

## صفحات العمر

مفتتح 
لحظة حقيقه مؤلمه 
ف عنيها حبة امنيات
صرخه دفينه ف حضنها
نام الوجع كدا من سكات
آآآه يا جدع
لما خيوط الليل تلفلف مشنقتها
ع الشوارع والحارات 
 
ماعدشى يا صفحة الأيام ..
مكان للحلم
فعدا وفات
كأنه يا ضمير قلب الحقايق 
مــات !
سكات فى سكات صدى روحه
وعن أوجاعه وجروحه
بقت قناطير
خلاص يا ريشى بس خلاص
على الله تقولى يالا نطير
دى ريح الغدر ماليه الجو
وأشباه البشر خفافيش
بتعمى عنيك قوام ف التو
ومليون لـو ..
مصلوبه على بكره
ماقلنا يا دمع بح .. مفيش
ويا وجع البعاد قرب
وخدنى معاك 
ولا تفوتنيش







KHETM44--2010.gif

----------


## اليمامة

*يا خبرررررررررررر يا يا أستاذ محمد
قتلتنى وجعا على وجعك..
قلبى أرتعش والله فى آهاتك الصادقة حد الطعن..
لا يا سيدى..
خفف من وطأة وجعك حتى تهونه علينا نحن شاعرينه حتى النخاع...

ما أكتبه لك هذه اللحظة هو أول أحساس الم بقلبى..
ولكنها ليست آخر مره..
عودة قادمة مؤكدة..
فبرغم الوجع الا اننى أستعذبه..

أرق المنى وأطيبها..اليك منى،*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*خايفه أول أهلا بالوجع*

*طالما سيأتى لنا بهذا الكم من الإبداع*


*حروف مؤلمه*
*موجعه*
*لكنها مبدعه*


*ودائما مايرتبط الحزن والوجع  بالإبداع*

*وهذا مارأيناه هنا*



*دمت ودام قلمك أستاذ محمد*
*متابعه لأخر حرف*

*خاص التحايا*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *يا خبرررررررررررر يا يا أستاذ محمد*
> *قتلتنى وجعا على وجعك..*
> *قلبى أرتعش والله فى آهاتك الصادقة حد الطعن..*
> *لا يا سيدى..*
> *خفف من وطأة وجعك حتى تهونه علينا نحن شاعرينه حتى النخاع...*
> **
> *ما أكتبه لك هذه اللحظة هو أول أحساس الم بقلبى..*
> *ولكنها ليست آخر مره..*
> *عودة قادمة مؤكدة..*
> ...


طيب الله قلبك بطيب الجنة أختى الرائعة اليمامة 
وحفظك من كل سوء
عذرا أختاه :f2: 
ربما تبدو الصورة متشائمة 
أو ترتدى نظارة سوداء
لكنى هكذا اراها 
فى واقع تمضى فيه الصفات والسلوكيات الانسانية 
من سىء اللى اسوأ
سأنتظر عودتك حتماً
لنواجة معاً بحروفنا 
حتى وإن كانت باكية .. صارخه
تيارات التغريب والمادية
 التى تغزو انسانينا بلا رحمة 
تقديرى لكِ بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *خايفه أول أهلا بالوجع* 
> *طالما سيأتى لنا بهذا الكم من الإبداع* 
> 
> *حروف مؤلمه*
> *موجعه*
> *لكنها مبدعه* 
> 
> *ودائما مايرتبط الحزن والوجع بالإبداع* 
> *وهذا مارأيناه هنا* 
> ...


مرحى بأميرة الحرف 
أسعد الله مسائك بالصدق بنت مصرية  :f2: 
انا كمان هقول أهلا بالوجع 
إذا كان هيحسسنا فعلا اننا احياء 
حاسين الواقع حوالينا 
مليون أهلا بيه 
إذا كان هيخرجنا من دايرة الأنا 
لأن عزتنا الحقيقية 
فى إحساسنا بكياننا الواحد
والكيان فى خطر بجد
وربما يفلح صراخنا فى إنقاذة 
أشكرك بنت مصرية 
على تشريفك وإطرائك
وتسعدنى حتما متابعتك
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## وجدى محمود

*سكوت فى سكوت

كئن المنازل قبور مش بيوت

محدش بينطق

محدش بيضحك

محدش بيتمنى إنه يموت

سكوت الحوارى

له صوت بين ودانى

وهمس الرياح

بدغدغ كيانى

وحاسس بمليون عين بتراقبنى

وفجأه صحيت

وطلعت أمانى

وبرده السكوت 

خيال مش سايبنى

يهد فى أمالى

رافضنى أبنى

وعينى بيطلب 

لقلبى السكوت

وقلبى يهُس

يبطل يحس

ويطلب بعينى تزل جفونها

ماتطلعشى أبدا

بيطلب تموت

*********

وجع البعاد

تعرف يأستاذ محمد إن إحنا بطبعنا

بنعشق الحزن جدا

والقصائد الموجعه المؤلمه بتدخل القلب مباشره

وبتوجعه وتسعد القارئ

زى ماحضرتك شوفت رد الأخت الجميله

يمامه

والأخت الرقيقه بنت مصريه

رغم الوجع والألم فى قصيدة حضرتك

لكن عجبتهم جدا

بس مش أكتر منى

وإللى مش عاجبه يكلمنى

هههههههههههههه

أتمنى أنا يستمر عطائك الإبداعى إسبوعيا

حتى نتعلم أكثر وأكثر من

حريف الحرف بجد

ودى ووردى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ماعدشى يا صفحة الأيام ..
> مكان للحلم
> فعدا وفات
> كأنه يا ضمير قلب الحقايق 
> مــات !
> سكات فى سكات صدى روحه
> وعن أوجاعه  وجروحه
> بقت قناطير
> خلاص يا  ريشى بس خلاص
> ...


أحياناً تضيع كلمات الأمل والتفاؤل منى
أبحث.. وأجتهد فى بحثى عنها ... ولا أجدها...!!
ربما لإشتراكنا فى نفس الهم ... نفس الوجع ... نفس المعاناة
ضاعت منى أبجدية الحياة وماعدت أعرف سوى أبجدية الموت واليأس يا أخى
كلماتك أشعر بها ولطالما وجدتها فى نفسى وفى قلبى تصرخ وتطلب الحرية 
وهنا ... وعلى حروف كلماتك فقط وجدت حريتها 
أشكرك على تحريرها أخيراً ...،،
تحياتى لإبداعك المستمر أخى العزيز 
 :f2:

----------


## طارق المملوك

الله عليك يا مايسترو المنتدى الرائع
رقيق فى رومانسيتك فترقص القلوب المحبة حولك
و توجعنا بنفس القدر عندما تحزن الكلمات بين اناملك الساحرة
تامر الحروف فتطيع فى سلاسة المعانى التى تصوبها نحونا فتحتل القلوب
دمت راقيا

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

وصلني يا صديق شرحك
وحسيت في الكلام جرحك
ولو تداريه

و اه يا صحبي من وجعك
و قلبك واللي حاسس بيه
عشان الصدق ماهو طبعك
فكدب الناس .. ماثر فيه

اخي الحبيب .. محمد سعيد

كلمات طالما تقطر عذوبة ورقي
حتى وان جاءت حزينة

ابقى طمني عليك يا باشا ..
ويارب تكون وفقت في السفرية 
اللى قلتلي عليها يا ابو ندى  :1: 

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*عدت..
عدت هنا كى أستنشق من عبق كلماتك النجوى
وبعض السلوى..
عدت ويدى فوق حروف الألم..تعصرها
عصرة تخفيف وطأته..واسكات صرخات الضنى...
مر قلبى مستعذبا فوق تموجات احساساتك العالية..
ويا للعجب كان نفس الاحساس الأولى..
فكلماتك سيدى هى كلمات أمس واليوم..وكل يوم..
عدت لأنه برغم أنين وجعك..
هل تصدق..أجد فيه السلوى والغفران..
فهو الم مشترك يجمعنا..
وما يرضينى هو أن نكون كلنا سويا
حتى فى الألم..
مرحبا بألمك استاذى..
طالما أحاطنا بدفء اللقا..
وجمعنا على روح واحدة...*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *سكوت فى سكوت*
> 
> 
> 
> *كئن المنازل قبور مش بيوت*
> 
> 
> *محدش بينطق*
> 
> ...


مصير صاير 
ف أوقات دمعها قريب 
وأشجانها كما الصفصاف 
إذا ميّل 
على موجة بكا تــشيّب
خضار القلب لو يا صاحبى هيعيب 
هيبقى بكفايانا قول 
ونسكن 
صبرنا الطيب
ما بين رحنا وبين جينا
بنتهجى الحياة خطوات 
فانتكعبل .. ف بعضينا
تبان جدا شروخ الحلم .. أتاخد 
أخاف ليموت 
كيان واحد 
تراب واحد
وقلبه موحد الواحد 
ولسه يا خطونا المهموم
بنتباعد


الحبيب وجدى محمود
أسعد الله مسائك بالشعر با صديقى الجميل 
ودام عزفك الشجى وحرفك المعبر 
من القلب أشكرك على حضورك 
الذى يظلة الضوء
ويصاحبة الشعر حيث كان 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أحياناً تضيع كلمات الأمل والتفاؤل منى
> 
> أبحث.. وأجتهد فى بحثى عنها ... ولا أجدها...!!
> ربما لإشتراكنا فى نفس الهم ... نفس الوجع ... نفس المعاناة
> ضاعت منى أبجدية الحياة وماعدت أعرف سوى أبجدية الموت واليأس يا أخى
> كلماتك أشعر بها ولطالما وجدتها فى نفسى وفى قلبى تصرخ وتطلب الحرية 
> وهنا ... وعلى حروف كلماتك فقط وجدت حريتها 
> أشكرك على تحريرها أخيراً ...،،
> تحياتى لإبداعك المستمر أخى العزيز


*طب وعزة نفس دمعاتى وحنينى* 
*إنه حالف إنه جى*
*رغم كل العتمه ف دروب الحيارى ..*
*قالى جى* 
*رغم على بابا أمتلك / سر المغارة*
*وصولجانه مالهش زى* 
*بس برضك / قالى جى* 
*والأمارة إنه إبتسم لـ الشمس لما* 
*زهزهت على موج عفى*
*بس مش عارف ف لحظه*
*راح .. وفضّل يختفى*




أختى المشرقة دوما 
جيهان محمد على :f2: 
تحية تقدير بحجم الصدق
الذى صاغة حرفك هُنــا

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله عليك يا مايسترو المنتدى الرائع
> رقيق فى رومانسيتك فترقص القلوب المحبة حولك
> و توجعنا بنفس القدر عندما تحزن الكلمات بين اناملك الساحرة
> تامر الحروف فتطيع فى سلاسة المعانى التى تصوبها نحونا فتحتل القلوب
> دمت راقيا


أسعد الله مسائك بكل الخير 
اخى وصديقى الحبيب طارق المملوك
ولا حرمنا أبدا وجودك المضىء 
وذوقك الرائع وحرفك الرقيق
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## عايده العشرى

ومليون لو مصلوبه على بكره وف عنيها حنين مايل دمع سايل على العَلَم اللى بات نكِره فى زحمة عتمة امبارح وف اليوم..الانين طارح معادش خلاص مكان للحلم
الاخ العزيز الشاعر قوى صفحات العمر
يارب ييجى بكره بكل ماهو سعيد ويخيب ظنوننا 
تحياتى لنصك الشجى ومعذره على التاخير انت عارف فرق التوقيت

----------


## صفحات العمر

> وصلني يا صديق شرحك
> وحسيت في الكلام جرحك
> ولو تداريه
> 
> و اه يا صحبي من وجعك
> و قلبك واللي حاسس بيه
> عشان الصدق ماهو طبعك
> فكدب الناس .. ماثر فيه
> 
> ...


من أول السطر ...
إللى أدمن دمعيات الحرف 
وضجيج خطوته
وعند أخرنقطه شيبت الكلام
لسانى بعشق ضمته
وبحس جداً كسرته
وسكونه فى لحظة ملام
ولسه فيّا ..
ألف مليون ألف صوت
مشتهى طعم الغُنـا
أما موتى .. 
ف السكوت

أسعد الله أوقاتك بالخير اخى الحبيب أبو على 
ودام تواصلك الشاعر واحساسك الحريرى 
وحشنى صوتك يا باشا 
وبإذن الرحمن السفر يوم 18 إبريل 
على مصر للطيران
عقبالك أنت والزوجة الكريمة يا رب
محبتى وتفديرى

----------


## شاعر ولكن

*دنيا**




زى ورده

النسيم بعبيرها عدَى 

ع القلوب

 اللى يعشق اويدوب

 واللى يسرح فى الخيال

 ييجى يخرج للحقيقه

 يلفحه صهد المحال 

يرميه بعيد 

قلبك القاسى العنيد

 خلَى شوقى للحياه

 محض انتحار

 حتى لو جانى النهار

 حاسس انى ح ارفضه



استاذى /محمد سعيد 
اشكرك جدا على امتاعنا

 بهذه القصيده الرائعه

وهذا النزف الشعرى الصادق

كل تحياتى لحضرتك

د/فكرى ناصر
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *عدت..*
> 
> *عدت هنا كى أستنشق من عبق كلماتك النجوى*
> *وبعض السلوى..*
> *عدت ويدى فوق حروف الألم..تعصرها*
> *عصرة تخفيف وطأته..واسكات صرخات الضنى...*
> *مر قلبى مستعذبا فوق تموجات احساساتك العالية..*
> *ويا للعجب كان نفس الاحساس الأولى..*
> *فكلماتك سيدى هى كلمات أمس واليوم..وكل يوم..*
> ...


*من قد إيه المعنى متعطش ..*
*لنسمه ترد روح* 
*من قد إيه ما سمعنا غنيوة وجع* 
*زى البنفسج*
*قادرة تتحدى الجروح*
*حرف الشجن*
*أصبح يا عالم مضْحكه*
*حتى البكا*
*بقى زيه زى حاجات كتير*
*مُـستهلكه*

حفل تأبين .. 
وهبوط إضرارى 
على ممرات الحس الإنسانى المتألم
تمر ببطء أبطأ من أنات الصمت 
نظرات الحيرة 
فتعطى تأشيرة الخروج لدمعة خشنة
تسكب مرارتها بالحلق
فلابد من تسديد الفاتورة كاملة 
من حسابات الإنسان منذ العصر الحجرى 
وحتى بزوغ شمس العتمة !

*أختى الرائعة اليمامة* 
*كان لحرفك هنا ..*
*شفافية الياقوت* 
*تقديرى لكِ بلا حدود*

----------


## الجنوبي ..

*الصديق العزيز .. محمد بك .
كل الحب والتقدير 
     ومابين السطور توارى خلف ضل الكلمات حكايه مصريه .. ومابين الصوره الأولي ... خيوط الليل ... والصوره الثانيه
ومليون لـو ..
مصلوبه على بكره 
 يقف محمد سعيد الشاعر الإنسان متآلما بمراره .... يالك من رائع ياصديقي*

----------


## عايده العشرى

[quote=صفحات العمر;]

مفتتح 
لحظة حقيقه مؤلمه 
ف عنيها حبة امنيات
صرخه دفينه ف حضنها
نام الوجع كدا من سكات
آآآه يا جدع
لما خيوط الليل تلفلف مشنقتها
ع الشوارع والحارات 
 
 على هامش وجع مركون على امبارح وطارح هم ورافض يطوى دى صفحه ويمسح دمعته ويتلم أقولكشى على فكره تعالى نموت الذكرى ونتأمل طلوع بكره ونرسم ع الوشوش ضحكه ما يمكن... يبقى عنده دم

----------


## إشراقة أمل

غريب حرفك على ما تعودناه منك
كنا نشتكى دائما فتطمئنا
رمزا للسعادة والانطلاق 
وعندما يحزن رمز السعادة فالألم أكبر
صفحات العمر 
دمت مبدعا متألقا 
وعدت متفائلا سعيدا دائما

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ومليون لو مصلوبه على بكره
> 
> 
> وف عنيها حنين مايل
> 
> 
> دمع سايل
> 
> 
> ...



أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير 
أختى الغالية / عايدة العشرى 
ولا حرمنا أبدا مرورك المضىء 
وحرفك الشاعر وذوقك الكريم 
لك دائما كل تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *دنيا*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *زى ورده*
> 
> *النسيم بعبيرها عدَى* 
> 
> ...



آه يا قلبك يا جدع 
شاعر بجد
حس ف المكتوب هنا 
بـ كسرة ومد
والنقط 
حبة دموع متبعترين
فوق عيدان الحرف مش ..
مستسلمين
لسه شايفين النهار 
مش هو ده !
مش يجوز شوفهم طشاش ؟
طب بلاش 
أوعى يا صاحبى الوفى 
تلقى النهار 
وترفــــضه

أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير 
اخى الحبيب الشاعر / د. فكرى 



> 





> 





> اللى يسرح فى الخيال
> ييجى يخرج للحقيقه
> يلفحه صهد المحال



أنا شايف الصورة دى 
إنجاز شعرى غير مسبوق بجد
الله عليك  :hey: 
أدام الله عليك رقى الذوق 
وصدق الاحساس
وحفظك من كل سوء
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الصديق العزيز .. محمد بك .*
> 
> *كل الحب والتقدير* 
> *ومابين السطور توارى خلف ضل الكلمات حكايه مصريه .. ومابين الصوره الأولي ... خيوط الليل ... والصوره الثانيه*
> *ومليون لـو ..*
> *مصلوبه على بكره* 
> 
> *يقف محمد سعيد الشاعر الإنسان متآلما بمراره .... يالك من رائع ياصديقي*


 
 


أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير 
أخى وصديقى الحبيب الشاعر / م . عبد المعز
عندما تأتى هذه القراءة الشفافه
من شاعر بحجمك 
فحق لى أن أزهو طويلا بهذا النص
حفظك الله من كل سوء 
ودمت برقى 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

[quote=عايده العشرى;1446382]


> مفتتح 
> لحظة حقيقه مؤلمه 
> ف عنيها حبة امنيات
> صرخه دفينه ف حضنها
> نام الوجع كدا من سكات
> آآآه يا جدع
> لما خيوط الليل تلفلف مشنقتها
> ع الشوارع والحارات
> 
> ...


جميلة الفكرة لمــا تكون 
بقلب حنين مالوش أخر
وحلو الحرف لوفاهم قوى ..
و شــــــاعر
وصعب الحلم لما نتوه
وتِـ صعب سكة الشوفان ..
ما بين أول وبين أخر 
على قولك 
صحيح الضحكة أحلى كتير
وربك عــ الصلاح قادر

----------


## صفحات العمر

> غريب حرفك على ما تعودناه منك
> كنا نشتكى دائما فتطمئنا
> رمزا للسعادة والانطلاق 
> وعندما يحزن رمز السعادة فالألم أكبر
> صفحات العمر 
> دمت مبدعا متألقا 
> وعدت متفائلا سعيدا دائما



أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير 
أختى الغالية إشراقة أمل
أوحشتنا جدا إطلالتك 
وحرفِك النقى المعبر 
أظل الله أيامك بالبهجة والفرح 
ورزقكى الرضا والرضوان 
لك دوما خالص تقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

بتتولد الحروف تانى

تطرح شعر وأغانى

ومهما السكات طالها

وقرر إنه ما يقولها

هتتحرر

وتتحور

وتنقل نبض انسانى

حزين ممكن

سعيد يمكن

لكن أبدا

ما تتلون بلون تانى


المايسترو

وتنتقل كل المشاعر عبر حروفك لتصل بكل الصدق حيث أردت...

خالص تقديرى دائما

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> مفتتح 
> لحظة حقيقه مؤلمه 
> ف عنيها حبة امنيات
> صرخه دفينه ف حضنها
> نام الوجع كدا من سكات
> آآآه يا جدع
> لما خيوط الليل تلفلف مشنقتها
> ع الشوارع والحارات 
>  
> ...


*الحبيب محمد سعيد* 
*كانت حالتي في الفتره السابقه* 
*هي هذا العنوان الذي إخترته لقصيدتك الرائعه*
*سكات في سكات*
*وقد عدت اليوم من جديد أحاول مداعبة الحروف مرة أخرى* 
*وأوجه إليك أنت أيضاً الدعوه*
*لكي نخرج عن صمتنا الذي يكاد يخنقنا*
*قصيدتك حركت أوتار المشاعر في داخلي من جديد* 
*فأنت شاعر تمس كلماتك الأحاسيس الكامنه*
*داخل كل إنسان لديه القدره على تذوق الحرف* 
*وإدراك جمال الصوره والمعنى - فشكراً لك*
*وخالص تحياتي وحبي* 
*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أمنيات طيبه بالتوفيق في مسابقة*
* حورس أبناء مصر*

* عصام علم الدين*

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------

